# Cynicism and Skepticism of the church.



## SoldierOfTheRock (Mar 23, 2006)

I realize that it may be my forgoing of the reading of scipture and almost any real prayer, but I have such a hard time believing anything the people in non-reformed churchs/chapels have to say. Unless I hear something good about them before they start speaking I normally turn them off. As far as worship goes, especially in chapel at my college, it is non-existant. I guess because I know so many of the people who lead it and the people who are singing all around me makes me hate it. (I know how they truly live, while I am no saint I do not try to pretend to be one... if saint is defined by a life that has some difference from the world around us.)

So what do I do? I have talked to some and they have brought up the idea that perhaps I am just not "saved", but even that phrase seems to be nowhere in scripture, which just makes me doubt the idea of what being "saved" is and how we go about evangilizing. Over all I just dont trust my college or the people here, and Ihave gathered a great cynicism considering the church. It used to be funny, but anymore it just scares me... sometimes I really believe the things I say.

I know here we poke fun at different things and it is ok because we know what it being said and why. I love some of the things that are said here, I find them quite humorous and truthful, but here it seems like it is a sin to see churches as being different in anyway.

For instance, one of the things my school is doing is doing what they call a "mystery church", which is basically something people sign up for and then on Sunday they are taken somewhere different, perhaps to increase "diversity" here on campus, but really know one goes to the same church as anyone else for any reasons other than personal preference... doctrine is not an issue.

So while I hate seeing all this and it bothers me so much, my cynicism and lack of any life that is different really keeps my mouth shut.

What is the real gospel?

So what do I need to do?


----------



## turmeric (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoldierOfTheRock_
> 
> What is the real gospel?
> 
> So what do I need to do?



Jesus lived the life you should have lived and died the death you should have died.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Mar 24, 2006)

I know that, at least I think I did. Perhaps I wrote too much in my first post and in doing so did not leave specific enough questions. I think the beginning of my post was exactly the problem, not enough Scripture reading and prayer. I should not expect sanctification if I am not being cleansed by the word.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 24, 2006)

Joshua, you are blurring the lines between salvation and sanctification. This is very common for the believer. It is good to question whether you are saved or not, the unsaved person doesn't care. Your concern is great reason to rejoice but still search your self to make sure you trust in Christ as your substitute and Lord.

The goal of the Christian life is not perfection, the goal of the Christian life is CHANGE! We are being transformed, the Christian walk is transformational.

The assurance of your salvation is not that you prayed a prayer, go to church, read your bible or give your money to the poor. The assurance of your salvation is based on what is happening in your life right now. Are you changing? Are you becoming more like the image of Christ. 

1 Cor 5:17 "œTherefore if any man is in Christ he is a new creature, the old things have passed away, behold, all things are brand new."

Ephesians 2:8 For by grace you have been saved through faith. And this is not your own doing; it is the gift of God, 9 not a result of works, so that no one may boast. 10 For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand, that we should walk in them.

Salvation is of the Lord and sanctification is a product of salvation. Sanctification is the process of putting off the old man and putting on the new. Like clothes, you can't tidy yourself up or save your old suit, God has created one already for you. All you have to do is put it on.

Read Ephesians 4:22-24 and then turn to Colossians 3:1-10

"put off your old self, which is being corrupted by its deceitful desires; 23to be made new in the attitude of your minds; 24and to put on the new self, created to be like God in true righteousness and holiness."

So how do we renew the spirit of our mind? 2 Cor. 4: 16 Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. 17 For our light and momentary troubles are achieving for us an eternal glory that far outweighs them all. 18 So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.

Col 3:1 Since, then, you have been raised with Christ, set your hearts (or minds) on things above, where Christ is seated at the right hand of God.

In prayer and scripture reading, we renew the spirits of our minds. These are the unseen eternal things. In speaking of spiritual things with our families and friends we put on the new person. In fellowshipping with believers we are encouraged to be transformed into the image of Christ. 

So you are exactly right Joshua to understand that your problem has to do with a lack of scripture reading, praying and fellowship. You are inhibiting your sanctification.

The scriptures urge the believer to be what God has declared him to be in Christ. What you ARE is what you are in Christ. That is the true reality of your life, unfortunately our minds need to play catch-up.

You´re old self is dead with all it´s habits and attitudes. That is the reality, think on that. You have been crucified with Christ, the life which you now live in the flesh you live by faith in the Son of God. That is the reality. Because of his great love for us, God, who is rich in mercy, made us alive with Christ even when we were dead in transgressions"”it is by grace you have been saved. That is the reality.
Think on these things, renew the spirit of your mind, putting off the old self and putting on the new.

As for the people around you, they are people who need the witness of the man of God that the Holy Spirit is trying to make of you. Cut them some slack. They have bad teachers, bad shepherds and are confused sheep.

Well I've thrown a lot at you in a little space. I pray this helps brother. Blessings Joshua.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Mar 25, 2006)

Bob, thanks so much for all of the time and thought you put into your post.

I think that when you brought up the point that our old self is dead you brought out something I don't often think of. Thank you for the encouragement, I have blurred the lines between salvation and sanctification. I know the sanctification must occur with salvation, but I think you are correct when you say I am inhibiting myself because of different things.

I will continue to dwell on the idead that I am dead and that I now find my life in Christ.

Thank you again,
Joshua


----------

